# Game #48 (2/3): Los Angeles Lakers @ Washington Wizards



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*TBA*​


> *Lakers - Wizards Preview*
> 
> The last time the Washington Wizards and Los Angeles Lakers met, Gilbert Arenas' career game led the Wizards to victory in Los Angeles, and Lakers star Kobe Bryant was a little bitter about the result.
> 
> ...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Phil should bring Odom off the bench, until he feels comfortable. Right now let Cook start, atleast he provides instant offense.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a bad feeling about this game.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I know one thing for sure....Arenas won't light it up for 60 points again! :gopray:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We might have to unleash Kobe for a few games to keep us afloat until the AS break. This team is in disarray right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am excited, hey are showing it on TV, fourth Lakers games so far this season on TV.:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

NBA package for me....looking for a good one, before the Rockets start! Good Luck against "Agent Zero"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This sucks already we just settling for jumpers horrible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gotta go small, gotta play Cook. Our offense is getting strangeled with odom back because he hasn't made many jumpers. Cook was opening up the floor. Kobe has got to get back on the ball being off the ball has thrown his game outta rhythm. 

We are struggling as a team really really bad. Its tough to watch.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah, already a Mo' Evans sighting (not mad at all)


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Not a good start. Smush misses a alley-hoop.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stop with the turn overs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow...dunk on one end, killer crossover on the other!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe just got crossed over by Arenas and Bynum just stood there. His inactivity is irritating to no end. 

Scrap the triangle Kobe needs to just go on one of his runs. The team just looks to be in a funk they need something positive to happen.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The referees are calling a lot of fouls on Lakers. Calling an offensive on Kobe. The refs hate Kobe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush shoots an open air ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum sucks. Getting beaten down by Brendan his mirror image


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

widz getting all board right now


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers can't rebound ****.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe should drive to the basket, stop with the jumpers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We look quicker tonight than last night so far Evans looks like he might have a good game tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Arenas is trying to do too much.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why are the Washington fans booing Kobe? It feels like Denver.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe looks mad. A good sign looks like he has lost patience with the insanity. Another good sign. 

We can't rebound worth a damn though. No one blocks out just reaching for rebounds. Its such a pathetic thing to watch.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice trey's to finish the quater by the Lakers, but O does it again, BANG!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Why are the Washington fans booing Kobe? It feels like Denver.


those are meant for Kwame Brown, but #24 has the same initals


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Unbeleivebale, Lakers can't rebound.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can we get any rebounds, I mean Ronny has stopped putting the body on guys as well. Glad to see Kobe is lathered up.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers used to be top 4th rebounder, now they are all the way down to 23rd. What went wrong there?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Wow, Unbeleivebale, Lakers can't rebound.


I got a feeling this is gonna be the mantra all game long.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Lakers used to be top 4th rebounder, now they are all the way down to 23rd. What went wrong there?


Injuries. Walton, Odom and Brown as starters aren't that bad.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Washington already has 7 offensive rebounds.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Evans dribbling is a nightmare.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is it me or did #24 get hot!?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate Basketball players with pony tails, I use to hate Brian Grant, now Etan Thomas.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush and Evans dribbles like they are high.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are just breaking down in so many areas as a team. Shammond Williams misses a wide open 3. If Mitch wanted Shammond on the payroll he should have hired him as a personal butler or something. He's terrible what was he thinking.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe misses a dunk but gets another one.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#24 must be a Xbox "360" player!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers need to hustle. Come on they can't come and get a deflected ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe with the 345 dunk very nice. He wasn't sure whether to dunk it or lay it in. 

But how many mistakes can a team make. Easy misses dumb turnovers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Both the teams forgot how to play defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If it was old ball Kobe's three would have stayed in.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The referees saved a turnover for the Washington.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad misses another 3 can we get someone to hit a shot.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Wizards commentary actually think #0 wanted to throw the ball off the ref....


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Radman misses a wide open three.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why do they watch and leave a wide open three point shooter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

About damn time. We finally nail an open 3.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Exciting ball game so far.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm so angry with this team right now. Playing with ver little toughness on the boards. We gotta get odom cranked up. Smush is competing I'll give him that, he competed hard last night.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Offensive rebounds and second chance points have been killing the Lakers for the past few games now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm so angry with this team right now. Playing with ver little toughness on the boards. We gotta get odom cranked up. Smush is competing I'll give him that, he competed hard last night.


Agree, even Turiaf seems dis-interested.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Agree, even Turiaf seems dis-interested.


when Ronny isnt energized, it seems like the world's gonna end


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar seems to have hit a wall, Cook seems like he's lost confidence since odom's returned. Vlad had been playing well before tonights game I'd still like to see him shoot more. Evans is giving us something tonight. 

Can Kobe sustain his activity level he played the entire 1st half. If we can push ahead here and get a little lead then Arenas may tank his team competing with Kobe. Kobe has managed to set his teammates up for buckets. Arenas seems hellbent on showing Kobe up.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

WTF?! Laker's +1 Rebounding @ the half?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

good start to the 2nd half. Kobe still clicking, and now getting some Vlad going. Still gotta clean up the defensive rebounds. Its not the total but the O boards.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lip Read: "20 thousand people think your wrong" Eddie Jordan:lol: 

more than that Eddie, It was a foul


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If you are gonna foul, why not foul before the scorer scores.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hope we don't have a fourth quarter meltdown like yesterday.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Up 10 headed to the 4th. I wouldn't care if Kobe took all the shots this quarter we gotta win this game. I'm liking Sasha better than anyone off the bench at this point at least he is aggressive all the time rather he's going good or bad the timidness of farmar and Evans are killing me. 

Take care of the boards and Kobe stemming a potential Arenas onslaught AND WE WIN.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The nba commercial about excellence has the most inappropriate music. The music is more appropriate for a disaster like earth quake.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am actually starting to like Sasha, he plays defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

who is the play by play guy in the Lakers radio? It is weird..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SO far good hustle in the fourth Q.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans wasted a fast break there by not passing to Shasha on three on two situation.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The commentators keep on mentioning how Washington is missing Jamison, don't they realise that the Lakers are missing two starters.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Rebounding problem is killing us.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

For every shot attempt Lakers are geting Washington is getting three times.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant took a nap with the ball in his hands and losts the ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Arenas with four point play.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Commentators are unbelievable, when Referees misses calls for Washington they yell, but they remain quiet when they miss on the Lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Start rebunding.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

lakers should start eating the clocks instead of trying to play run and gun at this point of game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Commentators are unbelievable, when Referees misses calls for Washington they yell, but they remain quiet when they miss on the Lakers.


haha what do you expect? it is in the road man


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pretty interesting game. Kobe showing Gil who the better scorer is


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

So far so good except for rebounding.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I can say it is over, Lamar with the dagger and Smush icing the cake


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Arenas was god awful tonight. 9 out of 29, ouch.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

time to pad stat, Kobe plus 1 assist and Bynum plus 1 rebound haha Good game good game. Is it ironical that we won 2 back to back games and lost 2 game the night before?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Washington with 19 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Arenas was god awful tonight. 9 out of 29, ouch.


3-15 from the 3 point line.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers seem to have solved the free throws problem, next is the rebounding problem.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This was much needed, Odom really stepped up in the 2nd half. When he plays aggressive we're a much better team. Our defense tonight was stellar as well. We forced Arenas and butler into terrible shooting games. 

I thought the team took a cue from Kobe when he came out agresssive. We need more of him lighting that fire. The team knew he wanted this game. 

Smush is giving it to us, playing better defense than he's ever played and being aggressive on offense. I'm loving what he's doing. 

Big baby played solid as well, he doesn't block out but he's so long he can reach over guys for rebounds. He needs to take his time inside he's missing alot of easy lay-ups and hooks he can make. 

Vlad was solid shooting as well we need him to jack up more shots. 

We've been 2 starters down all season long so our record is pretty good considering. 

We miss kwame's athleticism and Walton's creativness on offense. He gets us easy baskets with his IQ and he actually aids in the blocking out process. 

Much needed win a desperate win.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Washington with 19 offensive rebounds.


how the **** did we win?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> how the **** did we win?


Shooting saved us. Fg- 51.9%	3 point-41.7%	FT-88.9%, where as Arenas went 9-29 and Butler 5-18.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damnit!!!! First game i miss due to work and they friggin almost dub Washington.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Big baby played solid as well, he doesn't block out but he's so long he can reach over guys for rebounds. He needs to take his time inside he's missing alot of easy lay-ups and hooks he can make.


Yeah, Bynum was big. I can't believe that he had 13 boards on a back-to-back night games.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe said it didnt excite him but from what i saw from the highlight he must really feel excited, the tomahawk, the 360.. haha

I definitely will download this game and check it out again


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

here is the dunk.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l4KRur13wBM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l4KRur13wBM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

spero dedes is the lakers radio announcer, great win and most of all REVENGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Now I want Michael Redd to get well faster so that he can face Kobe and the lakers.


----------

